# ammo lingo?



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ok im having a hard time buying 9mm ammo and i refuse to pay $1 a round. So ive looked online bit wth do i get? I just want some basic target ammo. And about 50 rounds for home deffense. But i dont understand all tge lingo (i.e. FMJ, JPC; 115,124,117 gr) can someome simplify this please. Also what is a good brand for self deffense that wont cost an arm and leg? Thanks guys


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's some abbreviations:

FMJ - Full Metal Jacket (ball/practice ammo)
JHP - Jacketed Hollow Point (self defense)
SJHP - Semi-Jacketed Hollow Point
WC - Wadcutter (for paper targets)
SWC - Semi-Wadcutter
LRN - Lead Round Nose (lead bullets)
BTHP - Boat Tail Hollow Point (rifle ammo)
ACP - Auto Colt Pistol
GAP - Glock Auto Pistol
WIN - Winchester
HD - Home Defense
EDC - Every Day Carry 
LGS - Local Gun Shop/Store


The numbers (115. 124. etc) refer to the grain or "weight" of the actual bullet.

For target/range use a 115gr or 124gr FMJ round will work fine and should run you $11-16 per box of 50 rds. Using Wadcutters makes very clean holes if your really focusing on groups but is uncommon. 

For home defense I recommend any major brand JHP round like Hornady Critical Defence FTX. With good HD ammo your gonna pay $20-25 per box of 25rds. 

Bullet weight goes up as you go up in caliber... and many calibers have multiple bullet weights.

Hope this helps.


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah that actually helps out alot. HD for the house, FMJ fot the range essentially. You probably just saved me alot of time and money. Much apprecieated.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

To see if your local WalMart has ammunition in stock go to the following link: (Its not 100% accurate but close)
http://ammo-can.net/

Ammo Deals
Ammo Deals | Slickguns

Near real time tracking of who has ammo in stock.
GunBot find 223 5.56 AR-15 ammo in stock


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice. Thats some awesome info


----------

